# CA rope halters



## ArabianGrace

From what I can tell CA halters are just normal rope halters with extra knots on the nose....


----------



## gigem88

Is the $70 with or without the lead? If it's for both maybe you could just get the halter and use a cheaper lead?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Looks like a rope halter with two or three knots on the noseband, to me. You should be able to find one at your local tack store or on eBay for much cheaper.

Gigem, you can't get just the halter. You HAVE to buy the halter and lead together.


----------



## Joe4d

cause ga ga eyed house wives line up to buy them at $70 a piece.


----------



## peppersgirl

they are expensive because they are carrying the CA name! they in fact are no better than a $10 extra knotted rope halter you can find on ebay.. he claims that the "stiffness in his halter is what helps with training, mines more on the floppy side (when not on a horse ) and it works JUST FINE.

$70 is flipping rediculous for any halter! (show halters being the exception) and lead combo..craziness right there!


----------



## Tianimalz

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Clinicians Knotted Training Halter with Lead

Here ya go, $15, plus shipping.


----------



## ibobenn

You can get a rope halter with two knots on the noseband and piece over the poll twisted for $5 from horse.com. I have a black one and like it a lot.


----------



## luv2ride

Thanks I'm ordering the one from chicks saddlery. It's too bad that CA and the NH have such overpriced equipment. It just seems like the old time snake oil peddlers.


----------



## themacpack

You're paying for the name - nothing more. They are that expensive because enough people have drunk the kool-aid and are willing to pay that much. Only if/when people stop buying them at that cost would the price ever lower.


----------



## LesandLily

Also check out Half Circle Ranch. I have used them several times and been very impressed. FWIW...had horrible customer service experience at Chicks. I am not likely to go back. 
Half Circle Ranch, For All of your Natural Horsemanship Needs

Cheers 
Les


----------



## FaydesMom

Or you can go to any hardware store and find some "1/4 inch double braid poly rope" in a color you like and follow this link to instructions on how to make your own.

Rope Halter with Fiador Knot

There are two different sets of instructions for two different ways to tie a rope halter. I like the first one.

It can be complicated and confusing the first time or two, but it's not too terribly difficult to figure out with a bit of practice...especially if you have ever done macrame.

Edit to add: Most of the 1/4" rope bundles are 100 feet and cost about $15. You only use about 20 feet of rope for each halter, so you can make 5 halters from one bundle. About $3 each!!


----------



## AnrewPL

I have offered to email people instructions on how to tie them, the only difference would be to add the extra couple of knots. I would attach them in a PM on the forum but don’t know how, hence my offer to email the instructions as an attachment as an email. Yet, no one seems to have taken up the offer, maybe people think Ill email them something dodgy or something. Anyway I will, instead make an album on my profile page about how to make them. The pictures might be a bit small though. Anyone who spends more than 10 bucks for one of those halters is insane.


----------



## AnrewPL

ok seems I cant upload pictures now


----------



## AnrewPL

Anyway, the offer still stands, if anyone wants the instructions on how to tie the rope halters I have diagrams that describe exactly how to do it, and I can give you recommendations on the best types of rope I think to use. I have made plenty of them for people from rope as various as nylon to hemp and poly rope and they are all fine, depending on what you are doing with them. I have never made the CA version, but as far I can tell all it needs is a couple of extra knots tied over the nose band. I'm willing to just give the instructions away because they don't belong to Clinton Anderson or Pat Parelli or anyone else who appends their name to them, people have been using the things for probably centuries and for them to charge exorbitant fees for the things I think is a crime.


----------



## Fort fireman

You are paying $70 for $3 dollars worth of rope, 30 minutes worth of knot tying( to get them looking good), and a name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marwari

*I'd love to get those instructions*



AnrewPL said:


> Anyway, the offer still stands, if anyone wants the instructions on how to tie the rope halters I have diagrams that describe exactly how to do it, and I can give you recommendations on the best types of rope I think to use. I have made plenty of them for people from rope as various as nylon to hemp and poly rope and they are all fine, depending on what you are doing with them. I have never made the CA version, but as far I can tell all it needs is a couple of extra knots tied over the nose band. I'm willing to just give the instructions away because they don't belong to Clinton Anderson or Pat Parelli or anyone else who appends their name to them, people have been using the things for probably centuries and for them to charge exorbitant fees for the things I think is a crime.


Can you please the email those instructions to me? Please let me know if there is any problem emailing as I'm new to this forum.

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## ligoleth

I dislike CA rope halters. 

The rope is stiff and abrasive. The mare I work with used to use that rope halter. Not any more now that it rubbed her skin raw on her nose as we did work. Never did it before till now.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

AnrewPL said:


> Anyway, the offer still stands, if anyone wants the instructions on how to tie the rope halters I have diagrams that describe exactly how to do it, and I can give you recommendations on the best types of rope I think to use. I have made plenty of them for people from rope as various as nylon to hemp and poly rope and they are all fine, depending on what you are doing with them. I have never made the CA version, but as far I can tell all it needs is a couple of extra knots tied over the nose band. I'm willing to just give the instructions away because they don't belong to Clinton Anderson or Pat Parelli or anyone else who appends their name to them, people have been using the things for probably centuries and for them to charge exorbitant fees for the things I think is a crime.


I, too, would appreciate these instructions.


----------



## thegump

Yes, the CA is stiffer and has more knots. I got my first rope halter at tractor supply, stiffer rope, less knots, worked fine. I have a parelli one which is softer, less knots and works fine too, but that's because my horse and I are more exp now. I suggest stiffer material to start with, and yes you can get nice ones on ebay. It will depend on your horse whether attached lead with no metal snap will be effective. I did fine without the extra metal, but the best lengths are 12 ft parelli, or 15, CA. 12ft is more manageable. Any shorter your horse will not have room to drift, and you will have less room to step away but still remain connected and in control if things get ugly. 

No matter what kind you use, it won't not be effective unless you understand how and when to apply and release pressure--"it is the release that teaches"

Hope that helps and good luck.


----------



## Saddlebag

A few years back I attended a clinic with a Parelli trained instructor and was amazed at how many halters, leads and sticks had sold by the time the clinic was over. The women were almost squabbling over who got what color. I made a rope halter and the process brought out the worst in me. There is a rope halter that has a plastic core which stiffens when temps get around freezing. Mine lasted about 6 years because the core was deteriorating and lost flexibility even when tossed in hot water. It became impossible to do up. It was a freebie so I got my money's worth.


----------



## Saddlebag

Just thought of something. CA and PP halters are made of Double Diamond rope which is a high quality rope. The stuff isn't cheap. The cheaper halters are made of a similar looking rope but not the same. I've found the cheaper versions to be a bit stretchy if the handler pulls on the lead.


----------



## flytobecat

I guess I'm gonna disagree here. Our CA halters have lasted alot longer than the standard cheaper Mustang and Weaver halter and lead rope combos we've had. (3yrs on CA compared to 1yr for the others). The cheaper ones have either broken or dry rotted.
Also, I don't know what kind of rope it is, but it is really strong. We had a big paint that my sister was working on decide it didn't want to be tied to the trailer anymore. He tried to break free by sitting down on his back end and pulling. He bent the metal on the trailer (which is steel), but the rope didn't break. (FYI-paint is fine, hasn't tried that particular trick since then)
I'm not a name brand person, but it is a good quality product.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Double Diamond halters still only run about $25.


----------



## Tianimalz

People can preach that the cheapies won't last, but I'll tell ya'll now that the $7 rope halter (nothing fancy) I got off of Chicks has made it through one bucking problem horse, and colt breaking of two other young horses who were NOT easy on their halters (you should see how many pieces Indie has torn her previous halters into! It amazes me).

I still use it, it's going on 6 years old and been through hell... I'd say it was well worth my $7 :lol: 










We're not easy on our halters, but this one still looks near-new, I LOVE it.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

The rope is stiffer then pretty much all the other rope halters out there. I have a couple of his halters and love them, the rest I got from Half Circle Ranch. They are the same thing but the guy there makes them and they are WAY WAY cheaper....like $20 vs $70+.


----------



## jaydee

How do you think that people like CA get to afford their lovely lifestyles. They get money for endorsing products and make money out of things they sell under their name
Not bad if you can do it


----------



## AnrewPL

I have to admit that I am finding this whole rope halter thread kind of bemusing. As if all rope halters aren’t the same, and as if there are “brand name ones” and non-genuine ones, and that there may or may not be some correlation between price and how long/well the halter lasts. If one is talking about the Pat Parelli or the Clinton Anderson version of these halters there is no difference essentially, there may be a knot or two in different places, and then there are the ones that people invent themselves with knots right round the nose band for whatever reason; but they are all essentially exactly the same thing. The knots are the same (thought I have seen a version that has some weird knots that suggests to me that the person making it didn’t know how to tie the proper knots), the fit on the horse/type of horse that gets to wear it should be the same, its only the material that the halter that is made of that differs. If you get the right materiel they are good to train a horse with and they will out last you and your grand children, I have made heaps of them for plenty of people, but mine that I actually bought off the guy who taught me to ride/train horses, (he is an awesome saddler too and when he gave me the halter he also taught me to make them myself, so he wasn't in it to get rich) but the point is I bought it off him 18 years ago and its still going strong to this day and it has seen some work, and I mean real work, not just trail riding or whatever but used for training horses and in day to day use when I was a ringer working on cattle stations around p-arts of Australia. Throw out this idea that if you buy the Clinton Anderson or the Pat Parelli version or a “cheap knock of” they will last any different. Make the thing yourself from the right stuff and it will be the last halter you ever spend a cent on, it all comes down to what you make them out of.


----------



## flytobecat

That's true. CC and PP take a good product and slap their name on it. You are paying for the "Brand". You could go out and find something cheaper if you know what you are looking for and have the time to look especially if you have access to the internet. I'm not real comfortable buying things online or from a catalog though, not unless I've seen them 1st hand or have a recommendation from someone I trust. 
Yes, CA halters are expensive, but they aren't junk either.


----------



## flytobecat

Andrew, obviously you don't know me. 2D I can work with, but I totally suck at 3 dimensional design. There is no guarantee by any means that if I made a something myself that it would turn out better quality.


----------



## AnrewPL

Yeah, Clinton Anderson halters may well be exceptional quality, the point I want to make however is that these kinds of things are SO EASY TO MAKE YOURSELF WITH A BIT OF PRACTICEE that to charge that kind of money for them makes it criminal. You know, I had heard of Clinton Anderson here an there but never seen any of his stuff till this after noon, and yeah, it was pretty standard, worth the hype? Probably not any more than Pat Parelli or Ray Hunt or any of the others? They all essentially sell exactly the same stuff, just packaged a bit different (having said that I'm glad they are willing to sell it as I, as well as who know how many others have benefited from it, so Im not meaning to criticise theme here for that). But he seemed to genuinely be a decent sort of a guy, as far as I could tell from watching an hour 45 of YouTube video. But that (his decent guynes) goes out the window as far as I'm concerned as soon as anyone throws 70+ dollar price tag an a $%^& rope halter.


----------



## AnrewPL

Flytobecat, I have, in two threads dedicated to rope halters, so far been willing to give away how to make them for nothing. I emailed the instructions to a few people, but haven’t heard how they went making them so fay, and I have a suspicion that one of the attachments to tie an essential knot may not be working. But I have been thinking about it ant thinking that I might try to draw some more detailed instructions on exactly how to tie them. I have drawn instructions, but then I already know how to tie them so my instructions may take some prior knowledge for granted without me realising it, so in the last couple of days I have been thinking I should sit down for a day or two with windows paint and try to make some really simple to follow instructions for them. And now I think of it a friend I got right into horse riding is a computer graphics designer and makes computerised advertisements for TV for a living, maybe he can help me make some really good instructions. Anyway what I'd say to you is I reckon that if you can get your head around 2d we can probably draw up instructions on how to make the halters, I just find it phenomenally FU&%ING appalling how much some of these people are charging for something that its, after a bit of practice, so extraordinary simple to make it make me want to vomit, If I can tee it all up and get some good graphics made with my friend Ill make a thread dedicated to it so anyone who wants to make a rope halter can make one.


----------



## Saddlebag

Andrew, I have found that the stretchy ones have to be retied a few times even if the horse pull just a little. I have one that will now fit a larger head that originally. My doublediamond that was privately made was $22, it's maintained it's size and remains soft. No metal clips. The pole ropes were neatly woven together at the ends. Very nice work. That and a stout 12' rope with a $5 clip cost me $50 including mail. If I can locate the right rope I shall PM you for the instructions.


----------



## AnrewPL

What are the stretchy ones? The one I have had for the last 18 years is nylon starter cord and the only stretch it had was the knots tightening up when it was brand new, it hasn’t changed size since then. I have seen them made of light yacht line, like the stuff my lead rope is made of, it has a bit of stretch, but I wouldn’t recommend that for the halter, and actually saw one wear out in a matter of weeks one when a friend had one. 
I think one of the problems with many of them is that when people make them they make them to fit the horse and leave it at that. Whenever I have made them, and how I recommend people fit them to the horse is to: make it too tight for the horse, once it is too tight, and it has to be pretty tight, when you take it off the horse and pull all the knots tight it will gain quite a bit of size. So if they are made to fit before they are really put under a bit of pressure they are going to be too big and sloppy once they get pulled around and the knots tighten down.


----------



## thegump

I'll add that my two economy tractor supply halters are 10yrs old and still going strong. They are the stiffer type, 2 nose knots. I use them as spares in my saddle or around the barn cause I know they won't get filched, lol. I also have a lead with popper and halter set by Silver Tip--like the Double Diamond brand--10yyrs old also and still great, though the lead is cheaper grade and is getting fuzzy. The stiffer ones also keep their shape better and easier to get on for that reason. I have an ebay parelli knock off that's really flimsy, and when your horse tries to be extra helpful and stick his nose in before your ready you can get all tangled up, lol. Yeah, these things have been around a long time and Parelli even mentions he used to be required make tons of them in his FFA group in high school. I think he might have sold them even then for fundraising.

I think it's great that you've made insrux available AnrewPL. I've always wanted to make my own to pass along, but since I'm knot challenged I put it on the back burner. I'm gonna make it one of my goals.


----------



## flytobecat

Andrew, I wish I could help you out. I went to school for illustration and graphics, but didn't end up working in that field. I haven't done anything at a professional level in years.
I'll have to check out your post and look at the instructions. We used to make rope halters all the time as kids, but for the life of me I can't remember how to do it.
Try making a video and posting it. I always find it's easier learn if you can watch someone.


----------



## AnrewPL

I didn’t start the posts, I just offered to give people the instructions of how to make them. I tried at first to email them as attachments in this forum’s email service but it seems we can’t do it; or I couldn’t figure out how to do it. After that I tried to make an album on my page with the instructions there as photos, but for some reason they wouldn’t upload so all I have been doing now is email them as attachments via hotmail. Years ago I was taught to make them and my friend who drew really good instructions and detailed descriptions for me but they are packed away in storage with most of my stuff and would take a year to find. I did, however manage to find a good diagram of how to tie the hackamore/fiadore knot on the internet and drew my own rather dodgy picture of the rest of the halter. They are what I have been sending people. A video for YT would be awesome, as all the videos saying that they are about tying the hackamore/fiadore knot that I have seen are actually descriptions of what I have always been told is a bottle knot, the one you use to attach the fiadore to the bosal just over the heel.


----------



## Baylen Jaxs

As someone already posted the Half circle ranch link I'll post it too. I HIGHLY recommend this halter. It has great stiffness and you can customize it. It is exactly like CA's halters only made by someone different. I just got one for the gelding I am training. It works wonders. I intend to by there cross under bitless bridle for my Arab mare too when I get the money. You wont find this good of quality for any price less then these are priced. 


Extra Stiff Rope Halter


----------



## AnrewPL

I promised a couple of people Id make them a halter so I have to make some soon anyway I think I’ll just video it and or photograph each step and add that to the instructions I already have.


----------



## Fort fireman

If you got a "stretchy" rope halter it is probably because of the type of rope used. You basically have 2 types. Dynamic rope and Static rope. Dynamic rope is stretchy and primarialy used for rope rescue, mountain climbing type applications. It is stretchy to prevent it from snapping if a fall occures. However over time it stretches naturally just from wieght being on it. Thats why it is taken out of service after some time. Static rope doesn't have this stretch to it. This is what a halter should be made out of.


----------



## Val1991

Clinton's halters are actually only $40. I think you may have been looking at an item combo. I use clinton's halters myself. I've tried a imitation Parelli/clinton training halter before and couldn't stand it. What make clinton's halters better is the stiff rope. It maintains its shape, and is less comfortable to lean on. and when I say stiff I mean stiff. the imitation ones flop all over. It wears in after a few uses, but they last a looong time and are great quality. Same thing with his leads. They're so soft easy on the hands, yet they are heavier and carry the energy of your hands through the whole rope. If you want something with softer rope, I'd look at stacy westfalls halters with the twisted noseband. they seem nice too. Just my opinion though, I guess. You do get what you pays for though.

Also, clinton has a sale on black friday. all of his rope products will be 25% off.


----------



## Fort fireman

http://www.downunderhorsemanship.co...8&prodnum=HL DH 3PKG&proddesc=HALTER AND LEAD

Yes, it is for the halter and Lead. Of course if you join his club you get a discount but its still pretty expensive for as I said. 3 dollars of rope, 30 mins of knot tying and a 12 ft section of good yahting rope for the lead. I actually have one and do like it. However it was a gift and I did not spend my own money on it. 

I'm glad you like yours,that is great. However I would have a hard time sleeping charging that kind of money for what it is. i would also rather spend my money on a nice headstall or good looking bit . just my opinion and others mileage may vary.


----------



## AnrewPL

Still kinda expensive though, I made one for a friend the other day, I had to buy the rope in 10m sections (you only need 6m for the halter) and it cost me $16 from the hardware store. If they had it on a roll I could have only bought 6 meters and it would have been cheaper.


----------



## luv2ride

I bought a rope halter from Chick's. It probably isn't the same type of rope CA uses but it seems to be fine. I got the instructions from AnrewPL to make my own which I'm going to try to do. It just irritates me that these horse gurus charge so much for their products and services. I don't have a problem with someone trying to make a living but come on charging 89.99 for a halter and lead (on sale for 64.99) for maybe 10 worth of rope is ridiculous. His little stick which looks like a small stock whip is 43.00 on sale. Makes trying to follow his training method hard for an average working person like me.


----------



## Kayella

I'd also take a look at Sunset Halters: 

Rope Halters by Sunset Halters

You can add a wrapped noseband, or extra noseband knots, and they have a lot of different material to choose from. I went to a clinic last weekend and the trainer recommended CA halter look-a-likes. So I think I'll be ordering from this site pretty soon.


----------



## EmilyJoy

luv2ride said:


> I bought a rope halter from Chick's. It probably isn't the same type of rope CA uses but it seems to be fine. I got the instructions from AnrewPL to make my own which I'm going to try to do. It just irritates me that these horse gurus charge so much for their products and services. I don't have a problem with someone trying to make a living but come on charging 89.99 for a halter and lead (on sale for 64.99) for maybe 10 worth of rope is ridiculous. His little stick which looks like a small stock whip is 43.00 on sale. Makes trying to follow his training method hard for an average working person like me.


 I've made quite a few of those types of halters, you basically make a regular rope halter, but just measure more rope for the nose band, and tie 4 knots where they only have you tie two... 
What I have done is tie the double knot, mark very close to where the rope comes out, then untie the knot and measure the distance between the two marks to get an idea of how much rope each knot uses....It's easy.....Once you learn how to tie the knots!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I got a nice custom riding halter from Rope halter, horse training stick, natural horsemanship, horse tack, horse training aids they have so many options, and everything is hand made. I love my riding halter. I will be buying more from them, and they help you with whatever you need or don't understand. 
I agree with you Luv2ride, it is very hard for me to follow anyone because i can't afford their products, let alone join their club. I try.... :?







Here is a pic of my custom halter, it has cross under pieces, full braided cheeks, and nose band with the extra knots, and made from stiff rope. I love it and she does really well with it.


----------



## jillybean19

Just a note on halter and lead costs...

I don't post this to advertise my work (though I'd be happy to make you somethign if you'd like!), but to give everyone a realistic idea of how much it costs to produce a high-quality and hand-spliced tack.

I make rope and braided tack as a side business. I use high-quality rope, the same yaht braid as the CA and PP halters are made from (it's PNW Select and Samsung rope).

For one halter it costs me: $8.80 in rope, $0.50 in labels, and about 30 minutes in time, though I go back and retie any knots that aren't perfectly how I want them. I sell them for $23. Ones with custom braided nosebands go for $33.

For one 10-foot lead rope it costs me: $15.20 in rope (1/2in yaht braid is not cheap!) and $5 in hardware. It takes me about a half hour to correctly splice the rope, and again, I redo anything that isn't perfect. This is tricky with splicing because you have to start with a whole new rope section - therefore I have a small collection of all my too-short leadropes. I sell these for $37.50.

Plus, I use a $115 hot knife and $30 heat gun, and $50 splicing set. Then add in the price of getting the rope and other supplies to me. Luckily, as a business, I don't have to pay sales tax until I sell the item.


----------



## jillybean19

Just to clarify, CA uses Samsung rope, well-known in the equine industry and is very strong, but also very stiff.

PNW Select rope is by some of the main people that worked with Samsung, but split off to make more variety of rope, including colors (over 16!), and different stiffness. They have halter cord, which is comparable to Samsung's rope; Accessory cord, which is more flexible; and Stable braid, which is very soft and flexible and I highly recommend it for foals and other sensitive horses. All in all, though, same excellent quality and it's not cheap.

The crafsmanship is also very high because the rope is spliced, rather than clamped or made with other not-so-great methods. I make all my stuff by hand and splice my work, much like CA, maintaining the rope strength. I don't use those terrible metal clamps and just fold over the rope - it's actualy spliced right back into itself maintaining 90% of the rope's strength. I can make them like CA does, but I prefer not to loop the hardwear on because even that takes some strength out of the rope. These ropes do not break - not in the rope or the attachment. They also wear like iron and maintain their shape, flexiblity, color, and durability and do not fray. You'll have them for life.

Due to the cost of making high-quality tack, I'd say the brand-name prices are only a little high. My halter and lead set cost about $60 - so you're paying $10 for the brand name. I do my homework on other business selling comparable products, and the ones that use the same high-quality rope all charge about what I do.


----------



## Corporal

I bought a cheap-y one at SLT last year for $10. The nylon is the same as used for cheap hay nets, and I still have 2 of those that are pushing 30yo. The rope is only about 12' long. I bought it to finish training my geldings, and it's doing a fine job. I have lunge lines, so I don't need it for simple lunging. *Don't know if I'll have a use for it after this year, so I didn't want to buy expensive.*
Here is what is available from SLT right now.
Basic Poly Rope Halter w/Lead - Statelinetack.com
Mustang Knotted Rope Training Halter - Statelinetack.com
My every day halters are Hamilton triple-ply nylon, with an adjustable chin--like this~
Hamilton Products Horse Halters
I even found one to fit my big guy bc he has a draft-size jowl. To tie up and groom I really prefer this style to a rope halter, any day.
When I was just out of HS, for a year before college, I worked in Chicago and I took a beginning modeling course. I had private lessons, and among other things the model taught me, she suggested that I should be fussy about where I spent my clothes money. She said, if you try it on and you KNOW that it looks great and feels great and you'll probably wear it out, then BUY the expensive one. If you try it on, and it's just okay, but it's new, then buy cheap bc it will sit in your closet when the style goes out. THAT's why I didn't want to spend $70 on this _particular_ item. Doesn't mean I won't consider buying one of CA's saddles, if I try one and fall in love with it.
I love the idea of tying my own. Thanks for the downloads and other info. =D


----------

